# Pentewan: Nr St Austell



## 112433 (May 19, 2008)

Well the family and I are off to Pentewan on Saturday, this will be our 4th year running, the 2nd with the MH. Normally go with some friends and is always a great week.

This year will be a bigger event than the previous ones as we have now got a bit of a following..now 4 families...eek maybe the number of kids may be something i regret... :-(

Great site though, massive pitches and plenty of beach space for us all.

Lets hope the weather holds out...

Anyone else been?
What are your thoughts on the place?

Chenti


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi chenti we are also going there this saturday our 1st time going there we are at the front g8 come and say hello would be good to meet up and put some faces to the people on here. cheers vince ps we are travelling through the night satnav says 11hrs drive is there anywhere to park up outside or near as we canot get on till 12midday. once again cheers vince


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, the Hymer International Club have a rally there every year. We were at the one in 2008 and found it to be a great place with everything you need and well run. Having its own private beach is a great plus for the kids. 
All you need is the weather to cooperate ! 

Mike 


ps I seem to recall there is a waiting lay-by outside the entrance gate, but best contact their office for confirmation 


pps If your GPS is like ours, the entered PO code tells you that you have arrived when you are in Pentewan Village - Wrong !! Carry on for another mile or so towards Mevagissey and just where you see the road go to the right and start climbing a hill you will find the entrance on the left. Don't try and get the van down to Pentewan harbour as it is guarded by an extremely narrow bridge - Don't ask !!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Have seen the site from the outside as I have a cousin who used to live in a bungalow overlooking it. Always wondered how the beach became a private one.

A 'NO DOGS' site as far as I can recall.


----------



## 112433 (May 19, 2008)

There is a waiting area, right outside the gate, not used it myself though.
We are a few rows in from the sea front, right over on the right hand side, be good to grab a beer or 3....

no dogs, yes we are having to find our Ruby a temporary home for a week...

There is also a nice camp/caravan shop in London Apprentice, which is on route to Pentewan.

Satnavs do point you wrong,,,just stay on the main road to London Apprentice and you should be fine.

Chenti


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Spent a week there in mid july and loved it. Lots for the kids to do and there is a fantastic walk over the coastal walk to Mevagissey. It was well worth the effort and we were rewarded with a fab fish and chip lunch when we got there. Enjoy.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

millepeed said:


> hi chenti we are also going there this saturday our 1st time going there we are at the front g8 come and say hello would be good to meet up and put some faces to the people on here. cheers vince ps we are travelling through the night satnav says 11hrs drive is there anywhere to park up outside or near as we canot get on till 12midday. once again cheers vince


I know the area quite well, live not too far away . Once you turn off from St Austell towards Mevagissey you will immediately pass B&Q on the right. Along that road there are a couple of reasonably size layby,s on the left. You can also go for a walk whilst there along the river bank footpath on the Pentewan Vallay trail. Once you get to the first layby you are probably only about 10 minutes from Pentewn Sands.
Hope that helps
Regards, Dave


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, went there in May for a week, unfortunately was not told on internet when we booked at christmas time, that the shower/toilet block near to where we had picked our pitch, would not be open until the bank holiday/or the dive fest which arrived on the Thursday. Likewise the swimming pool was only opened for the divefest. Felt a bit like second class citizens, but yes I agree the site is well positioned and good access to a pebbly private beach, which unfortunately, was not suitable for surfing, although it is shown on the "surfing in Cornwall" web site as being moderate (wrong coast really). Nevermind, all you of going this weekend, enjoy and relax.

Jenny


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

One of my fav sites. Also really like Mavagissey round the corner too.


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

thanx guys and gals for the info.(hope i dont meet up with that bridge mmmmm) like i said we are at g8 in the middle van has got mutty dog racing on it so hopefully you wont miss it come over and have a beer or two or three or four. plan is to get there and parked up in a layby couple of hrs b4 we can park up so i can get some sleep (hopefully) and then go in and get set up. hope to see you. once again thanx for the info everyone. cheers vince


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Your post really brought back memories Chenti. Many moons ago Pentewan Sands was the first proper site we ever stayed on - in a tent. In those days the sea used to turn white when the local china-clay factory let loose its waste product. A great area for a holiday. Enjoy.

Ron


----------



## 112433 (May 19, 2008)

Were in C73 ( I think!)
We have a Bessie E795...
If the weather is as they reckon we'll have an awning on the side!!!

Ciao


----------

